# Resistance Bands



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

found these things. Supposed to increase resistance when doin stuff like deads and squats.

http://www.londonkettlebells.com/ironwoody-fitness-bands.html

Never heard of them. Has anybody tried these? Would buy em and see but wudnt av a clue wot to do with them! :confused1:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Bands are excellent

Have a read of some of Louie's writings here:

http://www.westside-barbell.com/articles.htm

Many of those explain bands... in fact, read all of the articles cos they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bkotey said:


> found these things. Supposed to increase resistance when doin stuff like deads and squats.
> 
> http://www.londonkettlebells.com/ironwoody-fitness-bands.html
> 
> Never heard of them. Has anybody tried these? Would buy em and see but wudnt av a clue wot to do with them! :confused1:


Ok. Just quickly and simply, bands force the weight down faster, and then increase in resistance as you press against them.

So in order to press the weight up you need to be able to lower the weight with the minimal amount of effort (yet under control) and then explosively press the weight back up.

Loads of things you can do with bands


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Could never find a UK seller for these?

Anyone know anywhere else that sells these bands before i order some?

Cheers.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Could never find a UK seller for these?
> 
> Anyone know anywhere else that sells these bands before i order some?
> 
> Cheers.


www.Pullum-Sports.co.uk

I ordered mine from there


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Are they cheaper?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are they cheaper?


I'd say they were cheap? Never compared to the US price mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Cheers for the info TH&S,you'd have earned yourself some much needed reppage but i decided to buy from London Kettlebells so perhaps i should rep BKotey.

Hopefully they'll arrive soon so i can put them to test when this damned cold i have subsides.


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

I like the sound of these. Big's link was cool aswell. Cheers lads


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Are the people who are using them finding them an asset to their training ? they look pretty interesting.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning but have a mate coming up to train us shoulders at 5ish but we'll be going heavy but afterwards i shall use the bands and do some reps to see how they feel.

Will report back later.


----------

